# A complete beginner in the UK



## the acid test (Nov 29, 2013)

..and I would like to watch an Opera. Can anyone recommend any good shows?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

do you want to see a live one, you mean? How much are you willing to shell out on a ticket? (because the cheap tickets sell quickly, so you need to plan ahead).


----------



## the acid test (Nov 29, 2013)

deggial said:


> do you want to see a live one, you mean? How much are you willing to shell out on a ticket? (because the cheap tickets sell quickly, so you need to plan ahead).


erm... I suppose no more than £100 per person.

and yes, a live one..


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Send me a private notification of where you live and I will see what is playing and suggest some.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Covent Garden has Turandot (Puccini), Faust (Gounod), Die Frau Ohne Schatten (Strauss) early next year.

Book early and try to get close to front amphitheatre for Turandot and you're unlikely to be disappointed. You'll know at least one tune (surely!), but there's lots of fine and immediate music to enjoy and the plot is easy to follow. An ideal first opera. 

While you're at it you may as well book for all three of the above mentioned.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Where in the UK, roughly are you? Because there are also regional companies like Welsh National Opera, Opera North and Scottish opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Where in the UK, roughly are you? Because there are also regional companies like Welsh National Opera, Opera North and Scottish opera.

Edit - and when I started off, I went to English National opera, where the operas are in English. It seemed less intimidating. And there are often some great "Specials" - watch this blog which often has details.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.operabase.com/top.cgi?lang=en&

Scroll to the bottom of the page and you'll see a list showing which operas are the most popular at the moment.
Whilst 'popular' doesn't necessarily mean you'll like it...it may help with your decision.

Carmen at the Royal Opera House (assuming you can get to London) would be a good introduction but it looks like it's nearly sold out.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Couac Addict said:


> http://www.operabase.com/top.cgi?lang=en&
> ...
> Carmen at the Royal Opera House (assuming you can get to London) would be a good introduction but it looks like it's nearly sold out.


On the Covent Garden website what appears sold out might have seats the next time you view the website. Returns, I guess. It's always worth rechecking their website if you're looking for particular days.

Another good site to check for local opera performances (in amongst the classical listings) is *bachtrack.com*
http://www.bachtrack.com/find-events/where/country=1-united-kingdom

However, if someone is interested in getting into opera I wouldn't recommend small performances to start with. A major part of opera's appeal is its _excellence_, and first impressions count.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

the acid test said:


> ..and I would like to watch an Opera. Can anyone recommend any good shows?


Hello & welcome to the forum.

As well as the companies forum member _mamascarlatti_ suggested, there is also Glyndebourne on Tour. _L'elisir d'amore_ is a charming story with beautiful music. And there's English Touring Opera. I've been to both & can recommend their productions.

If a particular opera at ROH is sold out, keep checking the site as returns can come in at any time.

I'm always reluctant to recommend an opera to a new fan as tastes vary so much. Sometimes it's best just to dive in & buy a ticket for whatever you like the look of.

Good luck!


----------



## the acid test (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, i will take a look at the links you have all mentioned. I live in Hampshire, so fairly near London. I think Turandot may be worth a watch...


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Covent Garden has Turandot (Puccini), Faust (Gounod), Die Frau Ohne Schatten (Strauss) early next year.
> 
> Book early and try to get close to front amphitheatre for Turandot and you're unlikely to be disappointed. You'll know at least one tune (surely!), but there's lots of fine and immediate music to enjoy and the plot is easy to follow. An ideal first opera.
> 
> While you're at it you may as well book for all three of the above mentioned.


Turandot is the most accessible of the three for an admitted "complete beginner" but I still don't know that I'd recommend any of these as a first experience.



sospiro said:


> Hello & welcome to the forum.
> 
> As well as the companies forum member _mamascarlatti_ suggested, there is also Glyndebourne on Tour. _L'elisir d'amore_ is a charming story with beautiful music. And there's English Touring Opera. I've been to both & can recommend their productions.
> 
> ...


L'elisir would be a perfect choice. It's one of those operas that even if the performers are slightly subpar it's still a good time. Light and fun story, some great tunes (including one you'll almost certainly recognize).

One thing I'll suggest is to become at least passingly familiar with the music before attending the opera. Just as seeing a live concert of a rock band is much better if you know the music, so it is with opera; the better you know the music already, the more you'll like it. Youtube is a big help, of course; you can surely find famous bits from any of the operas by just searching the name of the opera, and can often find complete operas on youtube by searching "[opera name], long"


----------



## narraboth (Dec 2, 2013)

ROH is the world top-class opera house, and if you book early, tickets are not that expensive.
Someone mentioned Die Frau ohne Schatten. I think it is probably a bit too heavy for beginners. I will definitely go though.
If you can reach La fille du Regiment ticket, go for it, it's lots of fun. Great production.

Faust next year is also very worthy going.
Before you go, check youtube to get familiar with the music and story.

Enjoy! maybe see you in covent garden.

p.s. I am in London and also an opera fan, anyone who fancy nice tea with opera listening as a small discussion group?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with the previous comments...just dive in. The internet is loaded with music and videos so just find an opera with arias that you like and book tickets accordingly.


----------

